# Chateau Noisy, July 2012



## Tig007 (Aug 6, 2012)

We went to Bremmen on a visit, we wanted to get into Bunker Valentine, a local U-Boat pen, But it is being turned into a museum just now. 

We made a detour into Belgium on our way back to visit a castle called Chateau Noisy or Chateau Miranda, this is a 19th century castle in Celles, province of Namur, Belgium, in the region of the Ardennes.

The castle was built in 1866 by the English architect Milner under commission from the Liedekerke-Beaufort family, who had left their previous home, Vêves Castle, during the French Revolution.

Their descendants remained in occupation until World War II, when it was taken over by the National Railway Company of Belgium (NMBS) as an orphanage. It remained a facility for the use of children until 1980.

It has stood empty since 1991. Although the municipality of Celles has offered to take it over, the family has refused, and the enormous building is now (as of 2011) in a derelict state. It has become a favourite venue of urban explorers. (thanks wikepedia).

I wanted to take my girlfriend on an explore as she gets everything second hand and I know she wanted to see something herself. I usually prefer industrial ruins, so this was a bit different for me too. 

about 45 minutes we finally caught sight of this imposing building. The structure retains all its shape and as we approached we were both impressed. The clock tower itself was worth coming to see. 
































The whole place is now in an advanced state of ruin, I went through the main building and needed to be aware that many sections of flooring were either collapsed or not fit to take my weight. The place has deteriorated from the photos we looked at before we set off.





































This would have been a beautiful home once and some of the fine workmanship is still in evidence. But sadly the place has been stripped and is now a shadow of its former self inside. 








We took a couple of hours to explore before making our way back to town. There was no secca issues and access was drama free. All in all a brilliant day out.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 6, 2012)

No sign of the groundsman on your visit then bud


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol beat us to it! We're being gents and letting a certain member of our visiting part post first, but he's being well slow!
Nice report, it really is a fantastic place isn't it?


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 7, 2012)

what a stunning place!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 7, 2012)

amazing....


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 7, 2012)

What an amazing building great photos.


----------



## shane.c (Aug 7, 2012)

What a shame to let it go like that, lovely looking building,


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 7, 2012)

Fairy tale stuff , well done .


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2012)

Such a great place and hanging in there still. Well done.


----------



## Tig007 (Sep 1, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> No sign of the groundsman on your visit then bud



No we had the run of the place, glad we had no bother as I had a 'bex virgin with.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 1, 2012)

Stunning place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 2, 2012)

Great looking place, pity it's so far away.


----------

